# Looking for a song...HELP!



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Twilight Zone by Manhatten Transfer??

YouTube - Manhattan Transfer - Twilight Zone


----------



## grahamgoh (Oct 29, 2007)

Yessssssssss!!!!!! That Is It!!!! Thanks So Much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, that's an old song, 1979.... but still a fun one!!

Glad to help, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Too much like disco is why I've never heard that one I guess. I think my music listening froze around 1976, and never did like much new stuff again until late 1980's/early 1990's.


----------



## CPUSolutions (Oct 30, 2007)

It seem pretty hard to find good Halloween type music, but I luv that song!


----------



## grahamgoh (Oct 29, 2007)

you should check out Fright Night Soundtrack. That's Fright Night as in the 80's vampire movies.


----------

